# Would I be better off to take a part time job than work full time?



## ailbhe (13 Jul 2009)

I am a single parent.

Current income is 450 per week salary and 42 per week FIS.

I work from 9 to 5 with an hours commute.

I have been offered a job in the shop near my house. I would be on minimum wage and working 3 hours per morning, earning 130 per week. These hours would fit in around my daughters school hours.
I would have no travel expenses (currently about 30 per week plus parking of 10 per week). 

So currently I earn 492 per week.
I pay creche 75 per week while daughter is in school and 145 per week during holidays.

From my calculations if I take the part time job I would get 130 wages, 230 OPFA, 20 fuel allowance = 380 per week so a deficit of 112.

Working in my current job costs 75 creche plus 40 travel.

So it pretty much evens out.
I am aware i would have to pay childcare for days where she is not in school but that applies in my current position anyway.

Would I be mad to give up a secure full time job in financial sector (company is doing well and expanding) to work in a minimum wage position in retail? 

I love my job but I feel my daughter is somewhat getting the short end of the stick. I am also struggling with study, work, family life etc since becoming a single parent again.

Stress is a part of my life and I think the new job would eliminate that however i worry about implications (loans, mortgages etc) in the future.

Any advice?


----------



## niceoneted (13 Jul 2009)

Are you sure the job you would be taking is secure and long term? Is there a possibility that you could go to a 4 day week or job share in your current role to give you the job security and also extra time with your daughter.


----------



## ailbhe (13 Jul 2009)

Company is making a profit, expanding, doing well etc. We were told 6 months ago that our jobs are secure and this was reiterated last month. 
The newer job is in retail. I don't know that it would be long term or secure. It's a small shop that seems to be doing well but there would be no way of knowing if that would continue.

The company i am full time with is not flexible and doesn't allow part time, job sharing, parental leave unless a minimum of 6 weeks taken together. If they aren't legally obliged to do something then they don't do it.


----------



## tullahought (14 Jul 2009)

Could you move nearer to where your work is to cut down on commuting and put your daughter in childcare nearer your job?


----------

